# Will my pair of convicts kill a bristlenose???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Hey I am thinking of getting algae eater for my 76litre tank most likely a bristlenose...do you think my convict pair will kill them?

Also my male convict was darkesh grey when I first brought him but now is a very light grey almost white.....does this just mean that he is now more at home?

Also will convicts kill Dainos?

lol so many questions


----------



## LED (Aug 3, 2003)

I would say that if spawning and it got close....dang skippy that bn would be toast. Most cichlids are what I would call territorial when spawning. It is a decent sized tank though for the pair and other fish, so if other fish would stay away they would be fine. If they were unlucky or dumb they might not fare well.

Fish change color with moods. Some darken others lighen up when upset or spawning and others darken when sick. Lots of variance though. As long as he is acting and eating normal I would not worry.

Danios.....they are fast. If you put in some floating plants they would be okay most of the time. I would say you may lose one now and then. Many people use them as dither fish to actually make the others in the tank relax and probe them into spawning.

Hope this info helps a bit.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I actually had a really nice floating moss covered topiary ball but the male destroyed most of it in a couple of days!!!

I'll give a bristlenose and some danios a go then!!!


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

got the danios and bristlenose last night

the male con was quite infactuated with the bristlenose for the first couple of hrs chasing him round the tank but now tends to leave him alone unless he comes enar the nest.

At firstt he was oblivous of the dainos but later on had a couple of gooes at them mostly missing but almost got hold of a smaller one.

The new additions defiantely liven up the tank abit more with some variety....lets see how long they can last......

do you think dainos will try to eat the con fry?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hubbynz said:


> do you think dainos will try to eat the con fry?


Yes, if they live that long.
And if they do, then this is probably what will happen to them...

























But then again, your pair may be a bit more mellow than mine was. :lol:

BV


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

haha the male con is already eyeing them up...but they are too fast thus far


----------

